# Burradon Pele tower



## taliesin (Jan 7, 2009)

I used to know this place very well, as I used to live on the farm where it is and I've made two models of it in the past...in its original condition, not ruined

Front





Undercroft, showing the rather cool vaulted ceiling








stairs going up




Stairs going down




The artists view


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool.  I've never had a close look like this - I always went past it on my bike. It does look very photogenic inside. Unmolested and bare = great stuff.
Rhumour has it that there is a tunnel below this which ends up at nearby Seghill. That's probably another story like the supposed tunnel below the Tyne from Bedes World in Jarrow....

I'm starting to think you live on a cetain bus route?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, that's really nice. Cracking photos too.


----------



## Neosea (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool tower, do you know any more info on this place?


----------



## taliesin (Jan 7, 2009)

From what I remember built by Sebasian Ogle (or something like that) as one of several in the are, such as the one that Sausage mentions at Seghill and another at Seaton Deleval. Such a lawless area as the Northumbrian boarders needed such precautions. Yes, Ive heard the rumours of tunnels aswell but not the Bedes World one and I've been there plenty of times. In my spare time I hit people with swords you see!!
At one point there was a tudor house on the side of the tower, when the existing farm was actually two farms. This I believe was taken down when the existing Georgian farm house was built. Been derelict since then but I have noticed English Heritage have put up a sign now at least.

Ah Sausage, most of these are old photos, when I did live in Burradon. I;m now near Ryton....so expect Blaydon Burn photos in the near future


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 7, 2009)

This is one of the best I have seen actually. Never seen it in real life even though I live a few miles away!

Pele towers and Bastles were built during the times of those wild lawless nutters the border reivers, around the 15th and 16th centuries. Basically it was a fortified tower that a person could take refuge in when the reivers came down from Scotland to steal sheep and stuff.
Bastles were slightly different in that there was accomodation upstairs for the folk, whilst the downstairs would effectively be like a cowshed. So the animals could be locked up safely too.
Theres loads and loads around Northumberland.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 8, 2009)

taliesin said:


> From what I remember built by Sebasian Ogle (or something like that) as one of several in the are, such as the one that Sausage mentions at Seghill and another at Seaton Deleval. Such a lawless area as the Northumbrian boarders needed such precautions. Yes, Ive heard the rumours of tunnels aswell but not the Bedes World one and I've been there plenty of times. In my spare time I hit people with swords you see!!
> At one point there was a tudor house on the side of the tower, when the existing farm was actually two farms. This I believe was taken down when the existing Georgian farm house was built. Been derelict since then but I have noticed English Heritage have put up a sign now at least.
> 
> Ah Sausage, most of these are old photos, when I did live in Burradon. I;m now near Ryton....so expect Blaydon Burn photos in the near future



We live quite close to each other! Cool!

Blaydon is of interest to me. BigLoada and myself have a few things to do around that area.


----------



## smiffy (Jan 8, 2009)

Just reading through the posts and the info on the 'Bastles' is great Cheers..
This morning I was watching Globe Trekker and the guy was in Georgia and Armenia neear the Caucasus Mountains and up in a mountain village he visited they had the exact same thing.......more or less every other house in the village had built themselvs a square stone tower..............they ranged from small (20 feet square X about 20 feet high) up to much bigger ones getting on for maybe 40/50 feet tall ..they would herd their creatures (pigs goats cattle, mothers in laws etc) into them and then lock themselves in whenever the bandits attacked a few hundred years ago or so..
.........the top of them was crestallated so they could defend against the horde as well..cool ! 
It's funny how wherever you go in the world some things amongst folk develope exactly the same.....
and I'd love to do that little tower up and live there.what a cool home that would be..................like a mini version of a Scottich fortified house


----------

